# ايه اللى خلاك تحبنى ؟؟؟ وحبك ليا دة بجد؟؟ حقيقى؟ هايفضل على طول؟؟؟



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

*




لــــــماذا تـــحبــــني ؟؟؟


حصل هذا الحوار بين المرأة والرجل ........ وكانت نهايته ........!!!!!!!!!

المرأة : لماذا تحبني ؟ اية اللى خلاك تحبني بالظبط ؟



الرجل : ماقدرش اقولك السبب .. بس انا فعلاً احبك

المرأة : انت حتى مش قادر تقول ليا السبب ؟ ازاى تقولى انك تحبني وانت ماتعرفش لية ؟ ؟

الرجل : صدقيني .. ماعرفش السبب .. بس انا بحبك موت

المرأة : لا ماينفعش .. لازم اعرف السبب ..حبيب صديقتي دايماً يقول لها لية هو بيحبها ..بس انت ماتعرفش لية بتحبنى؟

الرجل : اوكي اوكي .. انا احبك لانك حلوه كثير ، ولان صوتك حلو موت ، ولانك مهتمية بيا وبتحبيني ، ولان روحك كلها امل وتفاؤل .. ولان ابتسامتك ساحرة وجذابة ، واحبك لكل حركة تعمليها وكل خطوة تمشيها



لسوء الحظ ..



بعد بضعة ايام حصل للمرأة حادث بليغ

واصيبت فيه اصابات بالغه

عندما اتى الرجل لزيارتها .
وضع بجانبها رسالة قصيره كتب فيها



عزيزتي :


لجمال صوتك أحببتك .. . . ولكن الآن هل تستطيعين الكلام؟
كلا
إذن فأنا لا استطيع ان احبكِ

ولانك تهتمين وتحبين .. .أ احببتكِ ، ولكن الآن هل تستطيعين اظهار هذه المشاعر؟
كلا
اذن .. فأنا لا استطيع ان احبكِ

ولابتسامتك الساحرة .. .. احببتكِ .. ولكل حركة تتحركينها كنت احبكِ
ولكن .. الآن
هل تستطيعين الابتسام؟؟ هل تقدرين على الحركة؟
كلا
لهذا السبب فانا لا استطيع ان احبكِ




عزيزتي 


لوكان الحب يتطلب أسباباً ..فانتي الآن لا تملكين اي سبب لكي احبك ِ من اجله
اذن ..فهل يحتاج الحب اسباباً ؟؟..ابداً

فانا لا ازال احبكِ ..وسأظل احبكِ ماحييت ؟؟

هل عرفنا الان كيف يكون الحب الحقيقي

​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2009)

راجعة للمسيح

الله على الحب الحقيقي لو وجد

بهذه الايام نادر  .. جدااااااا

على الاقل نادر صاحبي بيقول كدة 

شكرااااااا جزيلا" عزيزتي على الموضوع الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> راجعة للمسيح
> 
> الله على الحب الحقيقي لو وجد
> 
> ...



*عزيزي الحب هيفضل موجود طلما الانسان لسة جواة قلب بينبض 

حتي لو  قل من الدنيا وبقي نادر  علي راي نادر 

مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة 

سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2009)

*راجعا ليسوع تسلم ايدك
موضوع جميييييييييييييل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (11 فبراير 2009)

*الرجالة دول ملايكة
بجد
ربنا يبارك في كل الرجالة
ويحافظ عليهم من......






شكرا ليكي يارورو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى ليكى يا راجعا ليسوع*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *راجعا ليسوع تسلم ايدك
> موضوع جميييييييييييييل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسي يا قمر 

نورتيني يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 فبراير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *راجعا ليسوع تسلم ايدك
> موضوع جميييييييييييييل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسي يا بنت العدرا 

شكرا علي التشجيع يا قمر​*


----------



## sosana (11 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي يا رجعا ليسوع
بجد موضوع حلو اوووووووووي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## sony_33 (11 فبراير 2009)

الله على هذا الحب
الحب فعلا لا يوجد لة اسباب
 فالحب شئ  لا يوجد لة وصف او سبب
شكرا يا راجعا ليسوع وتسلم ايدك​


----------



## SALVATION (12 فبراير 2009)

_شكرا كتييير راجعا ليسوع لموضوعك
بس انا احب افهم يعنى ايه حب بدون سبب
مشكوره كتيييييييييير​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *الموضوع حلو جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> ميرسى ليكى يا راجعا ليسوع*



*مرسي يا كوكي
نورتيني يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2009)

sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا رجعا ليسوع
> بجد موضوع حلو اوووووووووي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر



*مرسي يا سوسنة 
نورتيني يا جميلة​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 فبراير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> الله على هذا الحب
> الحب فعلا لا يوجد لة اسباب
> فالحب شئ  لا يوجد لة وصف او سبب
> شكرا يا راجعا ليسوع وتسلم ايدك​



*مرسي سوني 
كلامك مظبوط وجميل​*


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*فعلا اختى راجعه
الحب الحقيقى نادر قوى الايام دى ومفيش غير ربنا هو مصدر كل حب
شكرااااااااا ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2009)

st athanasius قال:


> *فعلا اختى راجعه
> الحب الحقيقى نادر قوى الايام دى ومفيش غير ربنا هو مصدر كل حب
> شكرااااااااا ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*



*عندك حق 
نورتيني يا جميلة​*


----------



## porio (23 فبراير 2009)

> *فانا لا ازال احبكِ ..وسأظل احبكِ ماحييت ؟؟
> 
> هل عرفنا الان كيف يكون الحب الحقيقي
> 
> *





*فعلا الحب الحقيقى مش محتاج اسباب*
*الحب جميييييييييييييييل*
*ههههههههههههههههه*


*ربنا يحفظك ياقمر*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _شكرا كتييير راجعا ليسوع لموضوعك
> بس انا احب افهم يعنى ايه حب بدون سبب
> مشكوره كتيييييييييير​_



*اهلا توني 
دايما ردك لة مذاق خاص

الحب ملوش اسباب يا توني 

نورت الموضوع يا مان​*


----------



## sara23 (23 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع بجد بجد جميل
تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 فبراير 2009)

sara23 قال:


> *موضوع بجد بجد جميل
> تسلم ايدك وربنا يباركك*​



*مرسي علي المشاركة الجميلة يا سارة يا قمر

نورتيني​*


----------

